# 2013 Rogue



## carol65 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a 2013 Rogue. When I go over a bump or pothole on the rear passenger side I hear a jingling sound. I also have a problem when I turn the steering wheel to the left or right while leaving from a parked position I hear a rubbing sound in the rear. It also happens when I am backing up and turning the wheel. But I don't hear it while driving and turning the wheel. The transmission light came on 2 times before all this started. Any ideas what this might be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The jingling noise in the rear of the car may be caused by a broken tail pipe hanger, a loose heat shield or a broken internal baffle inside of the muffler.

To answer your question about the transmission light coming on, one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see what fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Most auto parts stores will perform an ECU code readout for free. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The sections EC.PDF and TM.PDF are the ones you need to read.


----------



## carol65 (Aug 2, 2019)

rogoman said:


> The jingling noise in the rear of the car may be caused by a broken tail pipe hanger, a loose heat shield or a broken internal baffle inside of the muffler.
> 
> To answer your question about the transmission light coming on, one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see what fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Most auto parts stores will perform an ECU code readout for free. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The sections EC.PDF and TM.PDF are the ones you need to read.


The light has not come back on in over a month now. Can it still be read without the light coming on? I did take it to a garage for a test drive and of course the mechanic did not hear anything. He did suggest that I get the transfer case fluid changed and see if that helps. He checked underneath and said everything looks fine, he didn't see anything loose.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ECU can still be read without the dash light coming on. Certain ECU codes can be set without the light ever coming on and certain other codes get reset after so many cycles of operation when the problem goes away..


----------



## carol65 (Aug 2, 2019)

rogoman said:


> The ECU can still be read without the dash light coming on. Certain ECU codes can be set without the light ever coming on and certain other codes get reset after so many cycles of operation when the problem goes away..


Well the engine light came back on yesterday. Luckily we were running errands and stopped at Auto Zone and got it checked. The code that printed out is P0420- Catalyst system efficiency below threshold bank 1. Any ideas where to go from here?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM the possible causes of P0420 are:

Three way catalyst (Manifold)
Exhaust tube (leak before the catalytic converter)
Intake air leaks (after the MAF)
Injectors
Injector leaks
Spark plug
Improper ignition timing

Ask the mechanic if he went through the entire diagnostic procedure in the FSM and checked for intake leaks, the injectors, and ignition timing. An exhaust leak before the cat should be easily heard while the engine is idling.


----------

